# Hilfe, überfordert mit Aufgabe!



## Xiaoyou (26. Oktober 2011)

Mache grade ne Ausbildung als GTA und hab eine Aufgabe bekommen, mit dessen Ergebnis ich irgendwie einfach nicht zufrieden werde.

Ich soll folgende 3 Bilder 
Helikopter Wolken Hochhäuser

In dieses Bild verwandeln:






Allerdings sieht mein Zwischenergebnis so aus:





Wichtiges an der Aufgabe ist, sowie es auf dem Arbeitsblatt steht:
– Großstadtnacht ist nicht komplett dunkel, sondern hat einiges Licht
=> eine dominante dunkle Hauptfarbe, wenige andersfarbige Kontraststellen
– leicht unheimliche Stimmung (Einsatz von Wolkenstrukturen)
– Bewegung des Helikopters simulieren
– Helikopter soll mit seinen Scheinwerfern leuchten (Lichteffekte)

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich besser machen kann? Ich weiß garnicht wie man diesen Strich-Effekt so hinbekommen kann. Wäre dankbar, wenn einer ein paar Tipps für mich hat. Bin leider noch nicht so erfahren im Bereich Grafikdesign. Nutze Photoshop.


----------



## smileyml (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
vorerst sei hier angemerkt das die Aufgabe zwar Sinn macht, aber das angestrebte Ergebnis dem nicht annähernd entspricht. Daher folgende zwei Vorschläge:
1. Der gesuchte Filter für diesen Stricheffekt ist *Malfilter-verwackelte Striche (Richtung: Links oben -> rechts unten)*
2. Da es sich bei der Ausbildung um einen durchaus kreativen Beruf handelt, setze zusätzllich auch ein Bild um, das der Aufgabenstellung entspricht. Ich denke da könnte dir Bewegungsunschärfe beim Helikopter ein wenig Tiefeunschärfe beim Blick und ein entsprechende Hell-Dunkel-Verlauf für das Nachtleuchten helfen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## LRK (5. Dezember 2011)

Woah, diese Aufgabe kommt mir aber sehr eigenartig vor. 3 Punkte fallen mir da besonders auf:
1. Die Vorlage ist weit von dem entfernt, was ich bescheidenerweise als ästhetisch oder erstrebenswert erachte.
2. Die Ausbilder lassen den Lehrling rätselraten, was den richtigen Filter und dessen Einstellungen angeht.
3. Geforderte Merkmale wie ein vorsichtiges Farbenspiel und die Andeutung von Bewegung beim Helikopter sind in der Vorlage nicht enthalten.

Wäre ich da Schüler, würde ich jetzt Einwände erheben. So sollte eine Ausbildung meiner Meinung nach eher nicht aussehen... O_ó


----------

